# Quick question insurance when renting with Hertz



## mark813 (Mar 4, 2018)

I am thinking of trying it 1 week because I refuse to use my personal car. To many colleges and bars people don't care, it is brutal though good pay.

If I try the Hertz should I do
1 Loss Damage waiver
2 Liability insurance supplement
3 Personal accident insurance

Yes they cost a bit more though I carry a decent plan on my car 1 million and 300/300 well above state min. 

Just looking for ideas

Thanks


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't think your personal policy would cover the car rental if you're using it for rideshare. Your personal policy doesn't cover you normally doing rideshare. So...

I would substitute Ubers Insurance in place of your insurance to see what you need covered. So any place in the rental agreement where it talks about your personal insurance, substitute that with Uber's Insurance to get answers on what you need for extra coverage


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

A) You can not use a vehicle for Uber rideshare that is not listed under your Uber driver account. 
i) A rideshare company such as Uber MAY HAVE a partner agreement with a rental company for a vehicle but you would have to go through that ONLY.
B) Rental car agencies DO NOT ALLOW commercial usage of the rented vehicle unless the rental contract explicitly includes such language allowing it.
C) Any included insurance on the rental car from the rental agency WILL NOT COVER any commercial use of the vehicle unless the contract explicitly includes such language allowing it.
D) Your personal auto insurance liability policy WILL NOT COVER any commercial use of the vehicle unless there is a specifically added rideshare rider added to the policy allowing it.


----------

